# ?'s



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Can someone explain the flight suit to me.. And share any experiences with them..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I got a flight suit when i got Cookie, i think for a clipped bird they can be a great idea.  If you took the time to introduce it slowly and get them used to the harness then they would probably really enjoy the experience. Cookie never really enjoyed it, so i never tried it with Bailee. I wouldn't trust it to hold a flighted bird if they got scared and took off suddenly. Here's some photos of Cookie which i took last year.









And one of her in flight while wearing it


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome flight pick wow Cookie is beautiful! Thanks for showing me!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ive got a flight suit, bought it for my quaker, but he's scared of everything, but he has had it on he know's in the summer only way he can go campin' with my b/f is with his flight suit on 

we've also put it on 2 of our Tiels - Baby and nibbles and had no problems at all 

it is best to get them used to it when they're young though but they're awesome, when they've got it on you and your belongings don't get pooped on ,

as long as you've got it on the bird right, and you got the lead(leash) on correctly and either wrapped around your wrist or over your shoulder ( like a purse/ back pack etc) and it fits right you can safely take them outside


Here;s a couple pics of the birds wearing thiers

Billy testing his out 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/My Birds/billywithhisflightsuitonagain.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/My Birds/billyoutside.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/My Birds/billyonthesidewalk.jpg


Nibbles and Baby

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...ckatiels got on 9 15 07/Sisstielonherhead.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...s/cockatiels got on 9 15 07/SisandherTiel.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...ls got on 9 15 07/Brockoutsidewithhistiel.jpg


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...els got on 9 15 07/Brockandhistieloutside.jpg


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks those are really great pictures. I donno how Bailey would take it.. Bailey has no intentions so far of going anywhere unless its to fly to me but I would love to try it out on Noel...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I am planning to get two of them or maybe just one since I doubt I'd want to take them out at the same time. I'm waiting to find a really good quality one that I can trust. Mine are growing out their wings now.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't own one, but if I did Earl would probably be scared off it anyway and I wouldn't use it! LOL!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I am planning to get two of them or maybe just one since I doubt I'd want to take them out at the same time. I'm waiting to find a really good quality one that I can trust. Mine are growing out their wings now.



i got mine from www.drsfostersandsmith.com it's made great, it's been washed several times and still looks brand new


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks. I've looked at that site but never looked at their flightsuits. I'll spend alot of time training them inside of course but it'll be nice to take them out again for some exploring, fresh air and piccies.

PS.The link to the site is http://www.drsfostersmith.com/ hehe- found out the hard way.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oops sorry about that, my keyboard is messed up i didn't realize it put an S where i didn't want it 

some of the keys i've got to pound on for it to actually show up other times it'll work fine 

imagine that a 80 dollar keyboard is a piece of crap, but I still have my 10 dollar keyboard on my other computer and i've had it for a good 5 yrs and it still works like its brand new this one i've only had for a about 6 months


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I checked out the one at forster and smith but they have no info on the lenght of the leash..they told me to call the manufacturer..I'm also debating the size and the way it's build. It looks like it slips on with two things that go around their wings so if one of those breaks for whatever reason..bye bye birdie...I don't know. I have to find the perfect one./


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If i was going to get a harness to use with a flighted bird i would go for an aviator harness, no question about it. I would never take a flighted bird out in a flight suit.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> If i was going to get a harness to use with a flighted bird i would go for an aviator harness, no question about it. I would never take a flighted bird out in a flight suit.


Harness huh...it did look alot more secure. That flight suit has these tiny thin straps that I just can't trust. I didnt remember which one you recommended.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aviator harnesses are used to flight train all the big birds, and they come in tiel size. They don't have any buckles to rub against the feathers, and they're supposedly really comfy for the birds to wear. Flight suits do up with velcro, and to attach a leash you put an insert between the velcro bits. I think we all know that velcro eventually wears thin, and stops working, i would hate for that to happen when a bird decided to take off.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Aviator harnesses are used to flight train all the big birds, and they come in tiel size. They don't have any buckles to rub against the feathers, and they're supposedly really comfy for the birds to wear. Flight suits do up with velcro, and to attach a leash you put an insert between the velcro bits. I think we all know that velcro eventually wears thin, and stops working, i would hate for that to happen when a bird decided to take off.


 I'm glad you told me- I wouldn't trust velcro either!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone have a link where to buy them??


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/ has the flight suit we were talking about..that's only if they're clipped though.

They also have this...http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+6322+13410&pcatid=13410 
Bea, is this the one you're talking about? The harness?


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I have flight suits, and my birds are flighted, but they rarely fly when out of the house. I'm going to order Aviator harnesses because I want to start flight training them, and I'ld like them in something more secure for flying.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> this...http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+6322+13410&pcatid=13410
> Bea, is this the one you're talking about? The harness?


Nope, feather tethers have buckles which can rub against the feathers and cause irritations. 

This is an aviator harness:
http://www.avianweb.com/aviatorharness.html
It's pretty cheap for the petite harness in America. If i wanted to get one here i think i'd be looking at $80!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

We can always buy one and send it to you...that will probably be a little cheaper. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> We can always buy one and send it to you...that will probably be a little cheaper. Thanks for the link.


I might actually look into getting some from america at some point, i really like the idea of them.  Maybe once i have a job and some MONEY, whoooo!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I might actually look into getting some from america at some point, i really like the idea of them.  Maybe once i have a job and some MONEY, whoooo!


lol..yea, it's really ridiculous to pay so much for them. I noticed the harness link you gave me is $25 plus extra for the flight line *which looks rather flimsy to me for some reason..it's so thin!* Anyways, I wish I could just make one out of a doggie collar (that would be 10-15 dollars)...but I won't..I'm not so talented.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just looked it up on the site that sells the aviator harnesses in Australia, and for the harness, leash and instruction dvd it would cost $50, and a further $72 if i wanted the flight line!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I just looked it up on the site that sells the aviator harnesses in Australia, and for the harness, leash and instruction dvd it would cost $50, and a further $72 if i wanted the flight line!!



See what I mean..it's nuts..I wish we could just make it ourselves..


----------

